# High-Alikes: Skyscrapers that look alike



## Quall

BoA Fifth Avenue Plaza, Seattle










Commerce Court West, Toronto


----------



## Quall

Telus Plaza South, Edmonton










Granville Square, Vancouver


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Unbuilt Bishopsgate Tower, London









Tour First, Paris


----------



## tim1807

One Shell Square, New Orleans.








Republic PLaza, Denver.








And One Shell Plaza, Houston.


----------



## tim1807

Alphatoren, Enschede.








Wijnhaeve, Rotterdam.








Centre Court, The Hague.


----------



## tim1807

Al Kazim twin towers, Dubai.








Chrysler Building, New York City.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ The Chrysler Building is such a rip off of the Al Kazim Towers. NYC needs to be more original hno:


----------



## poshbakerloo

and...


----------



## poshbakerloo

and...


----------



## tim1807

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ The Chrysler Building is such a rip off of the Al Kazim Towers. NYC needs to be more original hno:


:bash:



Nah, you aren't that stupid.kay:


----------



## Quall

Melbourne Central










AT&T Building, Nashville


----------



## aleenajoe

It's look like monster building..


----------



## tim1807

Batman HQ.


----------



## Union.SLO

Rabobank, Utrecht


_by *ednl*_

Sky Office Tower, Zagreb


----------



## Skrapebook

Berlin Germany 




























Hague Netherlands 










"Kollhoffers"!


----------



## isaidso

poshbakerloo said:


> and...


You forgot these buildings below. All 3 developments were built by Toronto developer Olympia & York within a few years of each other.


----------



## CZane

Casselden Place, Melbourne









Fox Plaza Century City, LA


----------



## Filip

isaidso said:


> You forgot these buildings below. All 3 developments were built by Toronto developer Olympia & York within a few years of each other.


Waterpark Place was Campeau developments - of Scotia Plaza fame.


----------



## Quall

Nauru House, Melbourne










MLC Centre, Sydney


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^both so pretty... uke:


----------



## Quall

word. they're my favourite skyscrapers in australia.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ The 2nd one is pretty good actually. kay:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Pelli designs:

Costanera Center


nicvalcarroz said:


> Greetings forumers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/6883841
> 
> .



15 Penn Plaza New York


econ_tim said:


> Renderings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THE DEVELOPERS OF THE EMPIRE STATE BUILDING AND THE PROPOSED 15 PENN PLAZA, DESIGNED BY PELLI CLARK PELLI, ARE FIGHTING OVER THE FUTURE OF THE LATTER._
> Source: http://archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=4786
> 
> http://nyc-architecture.com/?p=482
> 
> ...



and another similar one in Nanning


z0rg said:


> 369m, confirmed.
> http://news.163.com/12/1030/10/8F2D0I8C00014JB6.html
> http://news.shangdu.com/101/20121030/7_5724961.shtml


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Seems that almost all of Pelli's designs look really similar these days. Tower with a tapering top.


----------



## Seattlelife

The Westin Towers here in Seattle always remind me of Marina City in Chicago. Not exact but similar.

Westin Towers, Seattle









Credit: flickr

Marina City, Chicago









credit: chicagoarchitecture.info


----------



## Highcliff

poshbakerloo said:


> and...


mirante do vale in são paulo....








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Mirante_do_Vale_-_by_Lucas.JPG


----------



## J349

Theres a lot of old skyscrapers from the 30s in NY that look similar, they all follow the same style, and are built like mini ESB's some without the spire


----------



## Denjiro

*Bitexco Financial Tower, Saigon.*


emhamvui said:


> hình hơi cũ, chắc chưa post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


*Menara Telekom, KL.*


----------



## wespje1990

PLAGIARISM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quall

UOB Plaza, Singapore










Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok


----------



## IngMarco

^^ The first reminds me a bit of Tokyo city hall.


----------



## irrational_pi

isaidso said:


> You forgot these buildings below. All 3 developments were built by Toronto developer Olympia & York within a few years of each other.


Suddenly I realized they look like these ones in Jakarta

Sentral Senayan Office Complex


----------



## irrational_pi

IngMarco said:


> ^^ The first reminds me a bit of Tokyo city hall.


Agree, when I saw the Singapore's UOB for the 1st time, I thought it was the one in Tokyo :nuts:


----------



## SydneyCity

I've always thought that from some angles the Genworth Tower in North Sydney bears a resemblance to the Ryugyong Hotel:


North Sydney Skyline by thievingjoker, on Flickr
(It's the tallest building in the photo, on the left hand side)


Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang by Shining75, on Flickr


----------



## irrational_pi

Menara Global, Jakarta









Westendstraße 1, Frankfurt a.M.


----------



## redbaron_012

Once you get out of the ground any building could use the same plans...really...A bit boring but save lots of money for architect fees....sorry architects : (


----------



## Quall

irrational_pi said:


> Menara Global, Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westendstraße 1, Frankfurt a.M.


Capella Tower, Minneapolis


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SydneyCity said:


> I've always thought that from some angles the Genworth Tower in North Sydney bears a resemblance to the Ryugyong Hotel:


In what way, exactly??

This one looks more like it:


----------



## dars-dm

^^


----------



## tim1807

Quall said:


> Capella Tower, Minneapolis


1250 Boulevard, Montreal.


----------



## Sarcasticity

Had to google Torre de Cristal, it actually looks more like Bank of America to me


----------



## Torch

At first, I mistaken Torre de Cristal for this tower:








*North East Asia Trade Tower*, Incheon, South Korea


----------



## windowsoftheworld

All these towers look the same hno:


----------



## Xtartrex

Arquitecture never fails to amaze me, one way or the other.


----------



## skyscrapercity

Liverty place, Philadelphia, USA

Flickr에서 TourguideNick님의 Philadelphia skyline


Urumqi, China

Flickr에서 Zacky Ma님의 Urumqi · China


----------



## skyscrapercity

I am quite surprised that no one mentioned these two buildings.

Torre Agbar, Barcelona, Spain

Flickr에서 xcentris님의 {Metropolis}

30 st. Mary's axe, London, UK

Flickr에서 Adam Wagstaff님의 The Lone Gherkin

Bonus,
Can you find the similar building in Doha, Quatar?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ It's the one above the guy riding the camel, right?


----------



## Torch

We have quintuplets!!:nuts::lol:



irrational_pi said:


> Menara Global, Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....





Quall said:


> Capella Tower, Minneapolis





tim1807 said:


> 1250 Boulevard, Montreal.





Wunderknabe said:


> These are actually triplets it seems.
> 
> Westend-Tower Frankfurt (208 m)


Westend-Tower was the inspiration for *City Gate* (a.k.a Mosche Aviv Tower), Ramat Gan, Israel


----------



## Xtartrex

You guys should include who did it first...that will give us a better understanding of the whys.

Great copilation by the way.


----------



## irrational_pi

^^
Who did it first? 
hmmm, let's look at some data from Emporis about construction starting year:

1988 Le 1250 Boulevard René-Lévesque, Montréal
1989 Capella Tower, Minneapolis
1990 Westendstraße 1, Frankfurt, a.M.
1995 Menara Global, Jakarta (construction finishes)
1998 City Gate / Moshe Aviv, Ramat Gan

Interestingly, both the ones in Montréal and Frankfurt are designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates.


----------



## iJosh

Denjiro said:


> emhamvui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> *Bitexco Financial Tower, Saigon.*
> 
> 
> *Menara Telekom, KL.*
Click to expand...

Not exactly a real skyscraper but what the heck


----------



## Highcliff

haitong securities in shanghai...

Haitong Securities Building por leniners, no Flickr

torre ejecutiva in puebla, mexico....








http://www.skyscraperlife.com/germa...ios-que-mas-te-gusten-de-latinoamerica-7.html

I prefer haitong securities...I think it is more beautiful....


----------



## Highcliff

in some cases the buildings were projected by the same architect, because this they look alike...


poshbakerloo said:


> and...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Highcliff said:


> haitong securities in shanghai...
> 
> Haitong Securities Building por leniners, no Flickr


WOW I did not know about this one! :drool:


----------



## Highcliff

I knew it....thatoneguy...my cutest pony who I have ever met....:hug::hug::hug:

look one more example...
one atlantic center in atlanta

One Atlantic Center por ProcrasT8, no Flickr

and merry land tower in shanghai...

Golden landmark / Merry Land Tower (206m tall) por sftrajan, no Flickr


----------



## JMGA196

tim1807 said:


> One Shell Square, New Orleans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republic PLaza, Denver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And One Shell Plaza, Houston.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JMGA196

Quall said:


> Melbourne Central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT&T Building, Nashville


couldn't resist.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Highcliff

china merchants tower in shanghai...








http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0045508

joão domingues de araujo building in são paulo...I like cylinder combined with square...








http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetura/carlos-bratke-edificio-comercial-21-12-2005.html


rafles city shanghai...








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Raffles_City_Shanghai.jpg

wells fargo center...not the windows...the shape looks alike...








http://www.allaboutskyscrapers.com/property/wells-fargo-plaza


----------



## Val5413

Torre comercial America, Monterrey, Mexico










60 wall street building, New York, USA


----------



## Chapelo

skyscrapercity said:


> Liverty place, Philadelphia, USA
> 
> Flickr에서 TourguideNick님의 Philadelphia skyline
> 
> 
> Urumqi, China
> 
> Flickr에서 Zacky Ma님의 Urumqi · China


One America Plaza, San Diego, CA (1991)


One America Plaza, San Diego by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


----------



## Cerulean

Hearst Tower, New York and Shell Tower, Kuala Lumpur




















Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong and Ilham Baru Tower, Kuala Lumpur (under construction)


----------



## dars-dm

Highcliff said:


> china merchants tower in shanghai...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0045508
> 
> joão domingues de araujo building in são paulo...I like cylinder combined with square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetura/carlos-bratke-edificio-comercial-21-12-2005.html


Northern tower in Moscow








http://moscow.olx.ru/iid-157165023

____________________

Gulliver, Kyiv








Wikipedia

Naberezhnaya Tower block C, Moscow








http://rabid-worg.livejournal.com/138467.html?thread=1691107


----------



## Highcliff

cerulean tower in tokyo








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449067

jp morgan chase in houston








http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...the-coming-collapse-of-the-derivatives-market

torre reforma corporativa plus in mexico city








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597742


----------



## Denjiro

iJosh said:


> Not exactly a real skyscraper but what the heck


Yes, Stark Tower does look like the BFT and the Telekom.


----------



## tim1807

I see what they did there.


----------



## tim1807

These two have quite the same design. And the same height too. ( 298 m )

One Island East, Hong Kong.









Wheelock Square, Shanghai.


----------



## tim1807

Kind off...

New York Times Tower, New York City.









First Canadian Place, Toronto.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ The reclad version looks more like the NYTT


----------



## Highcliff

denjiro....does tony stark have a office at bixteco financial tower? :hilarious :hilarious


----------



## Denjiro

^^ Lol.


----------



## timo9

:appalause:


----------



## tim1807

Rainier Tower, Seattle.










Woodmen Tower, Omaha.


----------



## tim1807

Thanksgiving Tower, Dallas.










IDS Tower, Minneapolis.


----------



## hqho1671

commerzbank tower Frankfurt Germany 










Hokait tower khobar


----------



## Eric Offereins

Hokait tower khobar is a bad copy. uke:


----------



## Karl1587

The Bund, Shanghai​









The Pier Head, Liverpool, England


----------



## PinkFloyd

tim1807 said:


> Rainier Tower, Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodmen Tower, Omaha.


Bank of America Plaza, Los Angeles


Looking south down Hope Street from the Walt Disney Concert Hall in Downtown Los Angeles by Matt McGrath Photography, on Flickr


----------



## CDNer

:nuts:
Platinum tower, Beirut









Orsero tower, Savona(italy)








this one's smaller, but built some years before


----------



## xing lin




----------



## elculo

Messeturm Frankfurt (1990), 257m:









Key Tower Cleveland (1991), 289m:









Bank of America Plaza Atlanta (1992), 317m:








all pictures: wikipedia


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ With the Messeturm being my clear favourite.


----------



## Benonie

Mine too, allthough I like all three of them. Nice shape and cladding x 3.


----------



## Karl1587

Karl1587 said:


> The Bund, Shanghai​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pier Head, Liverpool, England


Very alike...


----------



## Curtain

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8510956350/in/photostream

D1, Dubai










Q1, Gold Coast










Wilshire Grand, LA


----------



## Xtartrex

tim1807 said:


> Rainier Tower, Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodmen Tower, Omaha.


There's plenty of this buildings with the same design all over the U.S. I recall one in San Diego and one in Los Angeles, should find them and post them but given its popularity back when they were built I guess there's no need since we'll have one whole page full of them.


----------



## Benonie

^^ Or in Brussels:


----------



## tim1807

Yes but you can also say that about let's say the XYZ buildings in New York.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Xtartrex said:


> There's plenty of this buildings with the same design all over the U.S. I recall one in San Diego and one in Los Angeles, should find them and post them but given its popularity back when they were built I guess there's no need since we'll have one whole page full of them.


yep, but the one in Seattle has an impressive base. That really sets it apart for me.


----------



## Highcliff

22 cortland street, new york








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521596

grande são paulo building...








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:24-08-2008_009(Felipe_Mostarda).JPG


----------



## tim1807

^^
Illinois Center Columbus Plaza, Chicago


----------



## tim1807

Grozny City Tower.

















Rose Tower, Dubai.


----------



## Denjiro

The Chrysler Building and the New York New York Building (Chongqing).












z0rg said:


> *2009.08.16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chongqing


----------



## tim1807

Trump Ocean Club International Hotel & Tower, Panama.











Yokohama Grand Inter-Continental Hotel, Yokohama.


----------



## oakleykk

I recently came across your article and have been reading along. I want to express my admiration of your writing skill and ability to make readers read from the beginning to the end. I would like to read newer posts and to share my thoughts with you.
Louis Vuitton Outlet 
Louis Vuitton Bags 
Louis Vuitton Wallet 
-louis-vuitton-top-handles-c-1_3.html]Louis Vuitton Top Handles


----------



## Eric Offereins

Denjiro said:


> The Chrysler Building and the New York New York Building (Chongqing).


That Chinese tower is just a bad copy. Chrysler is just so much better design despite of its age.


----------



## Coddington

Tour EDF, Paris (2001):










http://www.lankaart.org/article-pei-la-defense-68645569.html

Tour Oxygène, Lyon (2010):










http://wellcom.fr/presse/CBRE/2012/12/unibail-vend-la-tour-oxygene-a-lyon-part-dieu/

7 Bryant park (render), NYC, not built yet:










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1375053


----------



## dj4life

Something a bit alternative here. Kungstornen highrises which were built in 1924-1925 in Stockholm, Sweden, and are considered the first modern skyscrapers in Europe. Both towers are like a copy of each other, however their height and decorations are lsightly different:











Kungstornen par zkvrev, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8216431397/


----------



## sick_n_tired

Williams Tower, Houston









Orient Square, Ortigas


----------



## Cerulean

Sun City, South Africa vs Palace of the Golden Horses, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia vs. Sunway Pyramid Hotel & Convention Center, Malaysia


----------



## Cerulean

Sunway Pyramid, Malaysia vs Sphinx


----------



## RegentHouse

tim1807 said:


> Yes but you can also say that about let's say the XYZ buildings in New York.




















http://boomvisits.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/world-trade-centre.jpg


----------



## QuantumX

*Los Angeles*

453070-Large by QuantumX, on Flickr

*Miami*

DSC_1476 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## emu5088

I don't know if you folks consider these "skyscrapers," but I was struck by these two similarities a few years ago:

*Buffalo Central Terminal* 
Buffalo, NY, USA
Built: 1929
Height: 83 m
Purpose: Former Train Station


Buffalo Central Terminal by statPaige, on Flickr

*Lindner Hotel & Residence Main Plaza*
Frankfurt, Germany
Built: 2001
Height: 88 m
Purpose: Hotel/Apartments


Main Plaza - Frankfurt Main - Germany - 01 [CC-BY-SA-3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Norbert Nagel (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## RockAss

Not sure what this building is or how it's called. I took this picture in Wuhan, China








Guess, what does it remind me..


----------



## elculo

That's the Ruitang Plaza, roof height is 104m...

More pics:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95692812


----------



## tim1807

The same as César Pelli, Minoru Yamasaki can also re-use his designs.


----------



## wino

emu5088 said:


> I don't know if you folks consider these "skyscrapers," but I was struck by these two similarities a few years ago:
> 
> *Buffalo Central Terminal*
> Buffalo, NY, USA
> Built: 1929
> Height: 83 m
> Purpose: Former Train Station
> 
> 
> Buffalo Central Terminal by statPaige, on Flickr
> 
> *Lindner Hotel & Residence Main Plaza*
> Frankfurt, Germany
> Built: 2001
> Height: 88 m
> Purpose: Hotel/Apartments
> 
> 
> Main Plaza - Frankfurt Main - Germany - 01 [CC-BY-SA-3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Norbert Nagel (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


It also reminds me of Enterprise building in Makati, Philippines
and THERE ARE 2 of THEM!


----------



## imagineer100

This is such a fun thread!


----------



## deadhead262

RockAss said:


> Not sure what this building is or how it's called. I took this picture in Wuhan, China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess, what does it remind me..


Chinese need to learn to innovate


----------



## elculo

deadhead262 said:


> Chinese need to learn to innovate


They are quite innovative when it comes to copying...

:weird:


----------



## Kopacz

RockAss said:


> Not sure what this building is or how it's called. I took this picture in Wuhan, China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess, what does it remind me..


I love how they also kept the ineffective window divisions - there is even no technical reason to do that anymore


----------



## LadyAmanita

I'd love to see a pic of the whole building, not just the base.


----------



## elculo

I posted a link to a thread with many pics, all you have to do is scroll a bit up...


----------



## Eric Offereins

deadhead262 said:


> Chinese need to learn to innovate


I love that base. It looked great at the WTC and it looks good here.


----------



## RockAss

LadyAmanita said:


> I'd love to see a pic of the whole building, not just the base.





elculo said:


> That's the Ruitang Plaza, roof height is 104m...
> 
> More pics:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95692812


let's just post it here


windowsoftheworld said:


> Just discovered these beauties existed but i've been unable to find decent HQ photos of these gems anywhere hno:
> 
> 
> Anyone from china here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## DamienK

Gas Company Tower, Los Angeles (1991, 228 m)










Wisma Mulia, Jakarta (2001, 195 m)


----------



## andy_moon

In Brazil all buildings look the same :lol:


----------



## elvinbuttler

Skyscraper is an incredibly tall building for commercial use which is located in New York city in United States. It's a high rise building at New York with steel framework, curtain walls and load bearing walls. If you ever go for New York you must visit this building.


----------



## Denjiro

611 Place (L.A.) seen from this angle reminds me of...








Source

...the Saigon Times Square in Ho Chi Minh City (Vietnam).

Times Square by Denjiro-San, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff

these ones in toronto


waldenbg said:


>


porta nuova garibaldi








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51497532


----------



## la_parca

Palacio Barolo








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/Palacio_Barolo_(postal).jpg
Palacio Salvo








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7e/Palacio_Salvo.jpg


----------



## dars-dm

Gate to the Orient









Imperia tower


----------



## la_parca

Prourban Tower, Buenos Aires, argentina








http://img331.imageshack.us/img331/7084/retiro24lx.jpg
witte anna, the hague, netherlands








http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/emmer1500/hoogbouw/dhh28.jpg


----------



## la_parca

Shard London Bridge, London,England








http://nosbi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/The-Shard-London-Bridge.jpg
Caldea Spa,Andorra La Vella, Andorra








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/81/Caldea.jpg/800px-Caldea.jpg


----------



## la_parca

8 shenton way, singapore








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v133/RafflesCity/sexay0807.jpg
Hotel Eurostars Madird, Madrid, Spain








http://www.microsiervos.com/images/torre-sacyr-3.jpg


----------



## FNNG

dars-dm said:


> Gate to the Orient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperia tower


it looks like the 2nd building can fit into the hole of the 1st building. LEGO~




la_parca said:


> Shard London Bridge, London,England
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nosbi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/The-Shard-London-Bridge.jpg
> Caldea Spa,Andorra La Vella, Andorra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/81/Caldea.jpg/800px-Caldea.jpg


I always think that the shard looks like ryugyong hotel. :lol:


----------



## 009

dars-dm said:


> Gate to the Orient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperia tower


More like pieces of one skyscraper


----------



## 009

I think I can spot a few here

São Paulo is vast by Nick Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2.

WTC1:









WTC2:

















:troll:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I've always found these two similar in shape and height:

Heritage Plaza, Houston:









JP Morgan Chase Tower, Dallas:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Menara Bank Mega Syariah (yes, that d*** thing), Jakarta, Indonesia










with

National Bank of Dubai Building, Dubai, the U.A.E.


National Bank of Dubai building by jezingham, on Flickr


P.S. : They're both bank buildings  .


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Wow, very similar!


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Maybe it's all a Bank Mega <> NBoK economic conspiracy? :yes::yes:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Probably the commies trying to create a domino effect as always.







:troll:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ The U.A.E. is a Monarchy and my country is a democracy  .


----------



## L.A.F.2.

But anyone who's not 'Murica is a commie!


----------



## bozenBDJ

Menara Dang Merdu/ Bank Riau-Kepri, Pekanbaru, Indonesia


Pekanbaru by Rovers Q, on Flickr

Mercury City Tower, Moscow, Russia


----------



## la_parca

Marina City Towers,Chicago,USA








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/192/527871180_1527ea7d76.jpg
Dorint Hotelturm,Augsburg,Germany








http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urlaubsbilder/images/41/1156638206.jpg


----------



## la_parca

Banco Central De Bolivia,La Paz,Bolivia








http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/357/lapazcity53yp5.jpg
Federal Reserve Building,Boston,USA








http://s3.freefoto.com/images/1211/13/1211_13_64_web.jpg


----------



## bozenBDJ

1715/1717 Broadway, New York City, New York, the United States


DSC_2134sm by tectonic Photo, on Flickr

4 World Trade Center, New York City, New York, the United States


----------



## tim1807

^^What?  They are not really the same size.
If you can do that I think this counts too.

Millenium Hilton Hotel, Downtown Manhattan.











Trump World Tower, Midtown Manhattan.


----------



## Benonie

Toronto TD-towers:










(source Snuffie on Flickriver.com)

Brussels WTC-towers:



(Source: Benonie)


----------



## la_parca

One Chase Manhattan Plaza,New York,USA








http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2008/03/17/nyregion/18dunlap_CA01.jpg
Inland Steel Building,Chicago,USA








http://aminus3.s3.amazonaws.com/ima...72/3c87eeaeb9cc4ed1c014864874fd29e7_large.jpg
Edifício Barão de Iguape,Sao Paulo,Brazil








http://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt75/Luuucas_2009/DSC04714.jpg
Bayer Hochhaus(demolished),Leverkusen,Germany








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...dorf_bayer_02.jpg/220px-Wiesdorf_bayer_02.jpg
Tucuman 744,Buenos Aires,Argentina








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/85050481.jpg
Edificio Plaza España,Cordoba,Argentina








http://www.cadena3.com/admin/playerswf/fotos/ARCHI_169184.jpg
200 South Tryon








http://www.hines.com/toolkit_images...200 South Tryon Street Signature_lres_web.jpg


----------



## la_parca

Reinassance center,Detroit,USA








http://gmauthority.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Renaissance-Center.jpeg
Westin Peachtree Plaza,Atlanta,USA








http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m61kipggNb1qzqju7o1_500.jpg


----------



## zilze

Where is this located?



009 said:


> I think I can spot a few here
> 
> São Paulo is vast by Nick Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## la_parca

^^
is sao paulo


----------



## L.A.F.2.

la_parca said:


> Reinassance center,Detroit,USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gmauthority.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Renaissance-Center.jpeg
> Westin Peachtree Plaza,Atlanta,USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m61kipggNb1qzqju7o1_500.jpg


Man, that photo of Westin is like 35 years old!


----------



## la_parca

la_parca said:


> Prourban Tower, Buenos Aires, argentina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img331.imageshack.us/img331/7084/retiro24lx.jpg
> witte anna, the hague, netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/emmer1500/hoogbouw/dhh28.jpg


weenatoren,rotterdam,netherlands








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3443/5703267146_cd310b5d7a_o.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

bozenBDJ said:


> Menara Bank Mega Syariah (yes, that d*** thing), Jakarta, Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with
> 
> National Bank of Dubai Building, Dubai, the U.A.E.
> 
> 
> National Bank of Dubai building by jezingham, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P.S. : They're both bank buildings  .


*1 Peking Road Hong Kong*








http://www.visualphotos.com/image/1x8853132/no_1_peking_road_buildingtsimshatsuihong_kong

*AIG-Tower Hong Kong*








panoramio.com


----------



## dars-dm

^^
Cocoon Tower in Tokyo


----------



## Core Rising

Avenue on Brickell, Miami (146m and 111m)










Looks like a budget version of Pan Peninsula in London (147m and 122m)


----------



## THT-United

(Bumping this old but interesting thread on purpose)

*Nauru House, Melbourne*









*MLC Center, Sydney*


----------



## tim1807

TorreBank Boston, Buenos Aires.











Eighth Avenue Place, Calgary.


----------



## buenosaireseze

You posted one f the worst pictures of that place that i never seen before.

Here i found for you a better one.


----------



## buenosaireseze

I have found two residencial style buildings that looks alike.

*Buenos Aires* - Quartier Demaria Buildings










with:

*Mumbai* - The two white ones in the right side


----------



## ginseng

*Suncor Energy Centre, Calgary*











*Mellon Bank Center, Los Angeles*


----------



## brobbel99

I think they where originally built by the same company so they might have wanted a unified image for their company or something???


----------



## tim1807

Can't see the last pics.


----------



## tim1807

Fox Plaza, Los Angeles.











Bank of Yokohama HQ, Yokohama.


----------



## tim1807

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Yokohama Building, Yokohama.











First Canadian Place, Toronto.


----------



## Arvuti

tim1807 said:


> Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Yokohama Building, Yokohama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Canadian Place, Toronto.



They look nothing alike in my opinion.


----------



## Kiboko

^^They are both tall


----------



## LadyAmanita

I think it's the re-entrant corners and horizontal banding effect of the windows.


----------



## tim1807

LadyAmanita said:


> I think it's the re-entrant corners and horizontal banding effect of the windows.


Exactly.


----------



## tim1807

Al Seef Tower, Dubai.










Mutual Tower, Seattle.


----------



## tim1807

West Tower, Liverpool.











Strata SE1, london.


----------



## Karl1587

*CALDEA BUILDING | ANDORRA LA VELLA*


*THE SHARD | LONDON*
​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

tim1807 said:


> West Tower, Liverpool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strata SE1, london.


Ontario Tower, London








There are actually quite a few roundish towers with slanted roofs in the UK. I can think of at least one or two more.


----------



## la_parca

150 North Riverside,Chicago








http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/470-666x1024.jpg
Sowwah Square Towers,Abu Dhabi








http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/news_images/2401_4_Sowwah Square 1big.jpg


----------



## tim1807

Two new massive towers similiar in shape.


Abeno Harukas, Osaka.











Jing'an Kerry Centre, Shanghai.


----------



## tim1807

^^That Jing'an Kerry pic is from this thread by DvW by the way. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1705886


----------



## tim1807

Southtrust Bank, Columbia.











Kroger Building, Cincinnati.


----------



## tim1807

Torre Avalanz, San Pedro Garza Garcia, Mexico.













Torre Bankia, Madrid, Spain.


----------



## tim1807

And again that pic.


Torre Comercial America, San Pedro Garza Garcia, Mexico.













60 Wall Street, New York City.


----------



## RockAss

tim1807 said:


> Torre Avalanz, San Pedro Garza Garcia, Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre Bankia, Madrid, Spain.


OCBC Centre, Singapore








wikipedia

also ADNOC Headquarters in Abu Dhabi ..a little..


----------



## Alexenergy

Karl1587 said:


> *CALDEA BUILDING | ANDORRA LA VELLA*
> 
> 
> *THE SHARD | LONDON*
> ​


Renzo Piano is reductive hno:


----------



## tim1807

Kind of..


Round version.
United Tower, Kuwait. 










Square version.
Ubora Tower 1, Dubai.


----------



## Highcliff

bank of china wuxi


kanye said:


> March 16 by 苏宁广场


bank of china hong kong








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_China_(Hong_Kong)


----------



## tim1807

K&L Gates Center, Pittsburgh.











CNA Center, Chicago.


----------



## Das Model

Gallagher Building, Itasca, Illinois. 








Carlson Center, Wayzata, Minnesota.


----------



## dars-dm

Moscow









Zhengzhou


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
good one

ilham baru, Kuala Lumpur 


the man from k-town said:


> great tower! it looks topped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


bank of china tower








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_China_Tower_(Hong_Kong)


----------



## tim1807

^^
Capital Market Authority Headquarters, Ryadh.


----------



## waccamatt

Capitol Center, Columbia, SC


































Kroger headquarters, Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## tim1807

Marriott's Custom House, Boston.











Metropolitan Life Tower, New York City.


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
good ones...

torre espacio, madri








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torre_Espacio

bank of china tower, shanghai








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_China_Tower,_Shanghai


----------



## EMArg

The Barolo Palace in Buenos Aires (Argentina) and the Salvo Palace in Montevideo (Uruguay):


----------



## dars-dm

Probably the closest look-alike buildings
Both in Moscow
Tower 2000









Expocenter, buliding 11









To understand how close they are, here is a picture of the latter building from the former one.








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3707/d1ego49.a/0_11bdc_d28bbd1_XL.jpg


----------



## ginseng

Shenzhen Stock Exchange Building









1166 Avenue of the Americas, NYC


----------



## Highcliff

D1 tower dubai


zwamborn said:


> 2014-12-03 by zwamborn


Q1 gold coast city








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q1_(building)


----------



## lsg97

Westend-Tower, Frankfurt/Main:








Office lowrise in Mannheim (just 100km south)








___________________________________________

Another somewhat similar couple would be:

Two Prudential Plaza, Chicago









One and Two Liberty Place, Philadelphia


----------



## offa

Kenyatta international conference centre kenya








Amartapura apartment indonesia


----------



## dars-dm

Not very tall, but check out the interiors:
Hyatt Embarcadero, San Francisco









Crowne Plaza, Moscow


----------



## eastwest2012

*FIND THE SIMILARITY..*   

*HONGKONG*

vl_04335 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


*KUALA LUMPUR*

Kuala Lumpur by aizat mustaqim, on Flickr


----------



## Sun

DamienK said:


> Gas Company Tower, Los Angeles (1991, 228 m)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisma Mulia, Jakarta (2001, 195 m)


This one looks similar to the above: Ameriprise Financial Center, Minneapolis (2000, 152m) 







- this one taken by me.


----------



## la_parca

Panyu Commercial Exhibition Center, Guangzhou, China








Source

One Liberty Place, Philadelphia, USA








Source


----------



## DEJAH

_Aon Center, Chicago, US_




























_Colpatria Tower, Bogota, Colombia_


----------



## scarer

Panamá trump ocean tower


----------



## Quall

la_parca said:


> Panyu Commercial Exhibition Center, Guangzhou, China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> One Liberty Place, Philadelphia, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Fortune Plaza, Urumqi









Wikipedia


----------



## A Chicagoan

Aon Center (Chicago):








Source: openbuildings.com

Original World Trade Center (New York):








Source: history.com

First Canadian Place (Toronto):








Source: thetorontoblog.com


----------



## scarer

-------------------------









Torre mayor


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Detroit Marriott at the Renaissance Center:*

Renaissance Center, Detroit, Michigan by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

*Westin Peachtree Plaza Hotel:*

Peachtree Westin by Katie Carpentier, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

A Chicagoan said:


> *Detroit Marriott at the Renaissance Center:*
> 
> Renaissance Center, Detroit, Michigan by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr
> 
> *Westin Peachtree Plaza Hotel:*
> 
> Peachtree Westin by Katie Carpentier, on Flickr


Not surprising, considering they were all by John Portman during his cylindrical towers phase.
Another one, Westin Bonaventure L.A.:








http://happeningindtla.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/hotel-bonaventure-23.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kadzman said:


> Not surprising, considering they were all by John Portman during his cylindrical towers phase.
> Another one, Westin Bonaventure L.A.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://happeningindtla.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/hotel-bonaventure-23.jpg


As an added bonus, they're all hotels.


----------



## Hudson11

One First National Center in Omaha, NB and The Ashland in Brooklyn aren't entirely similar but might require you to do a double take. They both have similar cladding and massing. The teller is First Nat'l Center's curved facade. 









JonClee86 via wiki commons. 


The Ashland, 250 Ashland Place, Brooklyn by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*River Point*, Chicago:

River Point Office Building, Chicago, Illinois by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

*Torre Mayor*, Mexico City:

Torre Mayor by YuJiN_ InEs, on Flickr

They have similar curves at their tops and bottoms.


----------



## jetmty1

A Chicagoan said:


> *River Point*, Chicago:
> 
> River Point Office Building, Chicago, Illinois by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr
> 
> *Torre Mayor*, Mexico City:
> 
> Torre Mayor by YuJiN_ InEs, on Flickr
> 
> They have similar curves at their tops and bottoms.



THOSE HAVE A third SISTER in shanghai


----------



## A Chicagoan

jetmty1 said:


> THOSE HAVE A third SISTER in shanghai


Is that so? Do you know what it's called?


----------



## AtlasPopovic

Delete


----------



## AtlasPopovic

dars-dm said:


> ^^
> Cocoon Tower in Tokyo


Looks kind of like Okura Prestige in Bangkok:


----------



## NateArchibald

Kind of similar:

One Chase Manhattan Plaza (New York)









Barao de Iguape (Sao Paulo)


----------



## tinyslam

A Chicagoan said:


> *Detroit Marriott at the Renaissance Center:*
> 
> Renaissance Center, Detroit, Michigan by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr
> 
> *Westin Peachtree Plaza Hotel:*
> 
> Peachtree Westin by Katie Carpentier, on Flickr





A Chicagoan said:


> As an added bonus, they're all hotels.


The Westin in Atlanta was also the tallest hotel in the world when it was completed in 1976, but was ousted of its tittle by the Renaissance Center tower in 1977 by 4 feet. You would think Portman would want his Atlanta to hold the title, but oh well. They are now the 21st and 23rd tallest hotels in the world according to Wikipedia. Personally I prefer our tower in Atlanta as I like how it stands out on its own, but the Renaissance Center works well as a cluster.


----------



## xing lin

The beautiful facade of 55 Hudson Yards was preceded in 1973 by Westfield Towers in Sydney (in my opinion, even better)


Luca9A8M said:


> 4 January 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos by Field Condition (Source: http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2018/1/4/construction-update-hudson-yards)


----------



## KlausDiggy

NateArchibald said:


> Kind of similar:
> 
> One Chase Manhattan Plaza (New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barao de Iguape (Sao Paulo)



Bayer Hochhaus (Leverkusen) | demolished 2012

Leverkusen und Umgebung by Ronile35, auf Flickr


----------



## dars-dm

Shenzhen MSU-BIT university








http://www.szdaily.com/content/2018-12/28/content_21312474.htm

looks like Moscow university








https://www.msu.ru/tour/index.html?sphrase_id=2308752&PAGEN_1=3


----------



## la_parca

One Cleveland Center, Cleveland, USA










Source

Hotel Appi Grand Tower, Hachimantai, Japan










Source


----------



## pouzet

*In Dubai and Pakistan*

* INDIGO TOWER, Dubai, 140 m, 35 floors, 2007, Architecte ; Atkins








Source ; https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/indigo-tower/10668

* TAI ROSHAN RESIDENCY, Karachi, Pakistan, 100 m, 22 floors, 2018








Source ; https://www.zameen.com/Property/pec...rtment_available_for_sale-3950457-9650-1.html


----------



## RokasLT

*1976 Atlanta, Westin Peachtree Plaza Hotel*









*1997 Essen, RWE - Hochhaus*









*2004 Vilnius, Europe Tower*









*2013 Minsk, Royal Plaza*


----------



## xing lin

The Yodobashi Umeda Tower in Osaka looks uncannily similar to Midtown's early Modernist office towers, e.g. 666 Fifth Avenue, with its massive podium and slender high-rise slab. Incredibly only completed in 2019!


Momo1435 said:


> source:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157904030384869377


----------



## KillerZavatar

the three 500m buildings under construction in china are very similar in design and height.


----------



## scarer

CANCÚN Piramid hotel


----------



## elliot

Toronto builds a lot of twins (sometimes quadruplets like the TD Centre).

ICE condos with their swiss cheese hats.










Roberto


----------



## scarer

Torre Ciudadana. Monterrey


----------



## Ch.W

Dubai - Rose Rayhaan Rotana

Grosny - City Office Tower


----------



## A Chicagoan

What's the more tacky, the tack or the tack that copies it?


----------



## Zaz965

60 wall street, new york








60 Wall Street - Wikipedia

centro comercial america, monterey
Torre Comercial América, Monterrey by jacerdat, no Flickr


----------



## redcode

Ch.W said:


> View attachment 399110
> Dubai - Rose Rayhaan Rotana
> 
> Grosny - City Office Tower
> View attachment 395856


Oh my...


----------



## hkskyline

Unfortunately, the same architect designed these buildings in Jersey City and Hong Kong :


----------



## elliot

^ Jersey City skyline is beefing up, but that unfortunate squat fella on the left doesn't look much the HK giants... at least the opposite view to Manhattan is spectacular.


----------



## mw123

Quay Quarter's facade in Sydney is turning out similar to that of ARO Tower in New York. The buildings have completely different shapes though.

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*John Hancock Tower, Boston:*
IMG_8845 by Phil, on Flickr
Boston&#x27;s Skyline from Peter&#x27;s Hill at the Arnold Arboretum - 08/18/2020 by Mark Olsen, on Flickr
*Gebouw Delftse Poort, Rotterdam:*
Delftse Poort - Rotterdam by JanvanHelleman, on Flickr
Gebouw Delftse poort by Huib Smit, on Flickr


----------



## xing lin

I know saying International Style buildings look alike might be a bit of a cheap shot generally, but these two really are strikingly similar in look and proportion, and for good reason!
Skidmore, Owings, & Merrill's 1968 Equitable Building, Atlanta








Skidmore, Owings, & Merrill's more famous 1973 One Liberty Plaza, NY


----------



## tinyslam

If only they hadn't replaced the Equitable sign with a giant digital billboard.


----------



## Labtec

Trade Tower in Seoul (228m) :









Georgia Pacific Building in Atlanta (213m) :


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Reflections at Keppel Bay, Singapore:*








Reflections at Keppel Bay by Herbert A. Franke on 500px.com

*PwC Tower, Milan:*








By Alberto Fanelli
Il curvo, il dritto, lo storto by Gian Floridia, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

This building on the left in Shanghai (I don't know what it's called)








上海静安商务区 by 大熊蜂 on 500px.com

Grand Parkray Hotel in Hangzhou:


----------



## la_parca

Torre del Bosque - Santiago - Chile








Source

Edificio Capitan Ravelo - La Paz - Bolivia










Source: Google Street View


----------



## Eric Offereins

xing lin said:


> I know saying International Style buildings look alike might be a bit of a cheap shot generally, but these two really are strikingly similar in look and proportion, and for good reason!
> Skidmore, Owings, & Merrill's 1968 Equitable Building, Atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skidmore, Owings, & Merrill's more famous 1973 One Liberty Plaza, NY



And that is why SOM is also know as Same Old Model.


----------



## la_parca

*Torre Macro - Buenos Aires








*

*Source*

*Tour Sequana - Paris








*

*Source*​


----------



## Hudson11

Battle House Tower - Mobile AL


Untitled by Christopher Richey Street, on Flickr

Needs no introduction


The Chrysler Building by Jeremy Keith, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

shinjuku center builiding










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinjuku_Center_Building



555 california street, san francisco










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/555_California_Street#/media/File:Bank_of_America_Tower_San_Francisco.jpg


----------



## kenamour

here has one group  
Haitong Securities Building













海通证券大厦|上海黄浦区办公楼_黄浦区写字楼租赁|地产搭档


地产搭档是仲量联行JLL旗下的地产租赁平台.免费提供海通证券大厦写字楼出租一手消息、价格、地址、图片等真实地产信息,想要了解更多上海黄浦区办公租赁信息就上地产搭档,客服热线:4008183399




www.dichandadang.com




Torre Ejecutiva JV III













Torre Ejecutiva JV III - Bing


Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




cn.bing.com


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago Tribune Building and Manchester Unity Building in Melbourne


Chicago Tribune Tower by Mr.TinMD, on Flickr


Manchester Unity Building, Melbourne by HardieBoys, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

The Spiral in NY

Hudson Yards by Mike McLaughlin, auf Flickr


East Side Tower in Berlin








EDGE / BIG Bjarke Ingels Group

Completion in 2023








by dubaibobby, #662


----------



## Zaz965

east side tower berlin looks thick


----------

